# Help Needed - Total Loss



## folsom_five (Jan 10, 2008)

This is a very difficult message to write...

Last Sunday (7/6) I was involved in a roll-over accident (not my fault) that totaled both my 2003 Excursion and 2008 Outback 31rqs.
Everybody is doing ok... the insurance claims are my biggest issues now









Anyways, the help I am looking for is an idea from any of you that have/had a 31rqs.
This was my baby. It was immaculate (except for the crappy decals Keystone put on). The ironic part is that I had gotten some new decals that arrived just 2 days _*after *_the accident.

Any tips on negotiating with the insurance adjusters?
They said the trailer condition was "Average". The inside is (was) perfect until the accident.
As for the comps they pulled... they found 1 31rqs and 1 32BHDS ... both located in the South East. I am from California where trailer prices seem to be a bit higher. 
I have not been able to find comparable trailers for sale here in CA, but am pretty sure prices would be higher than other areas.
All they did was take the average of the 2 comps they found and said that was the value of my trailer.

What is your opinion as to the pricing differences in different parts of the US?

I know you guys won't be able to solve my problems, but any help/guidance would be appreciated.

Thanks,
Greg Webber (aka Folsom_Five)


----------



## bill_pfaff (Mar 11, 2005)

I got nothing for you but sorry to hear about it happening and glad everyone is OK


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Need to go to arbitration as location has a major impact on pricing.

What did they offer as the value?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

This link took 2 minutes to find for comps.

Used Keystone Outbacks 31rqs


----------



## folsom_five (Jan 10, 2008)

CamperAndy said:


> This link took 2 minutes to find for comps.
> 
> Used Keystone Outbacks 31rqs


Thank you. I will go thought these comps and talk to my adjuster


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

Glad you are all ok, I can't imagine being in an accident with the TT.


----------



## JDStremel3 (Sep 18, 2012)

Glad to hear everyone is doing OK! I Don't think I can be much help. Anyone should know location determines cost. I bought my trailer a little over a year ago and I had to beat the dealer down to east coast prices plus cost of shipping plus some freebies as I'm in California as well. Good luck with the uphill battle!


----------



## Hitcher (Mar 29, 2013)

There all made in Indiana so there will always be at least a couple thousand more for shipping. Sorry about your accident but the camper can be replaced. We're glad your family is O.K.


----------



## Lofty Dreams (Mar 15, 2014)

Greg, wow I'm terribly sorry to hear about your loss. That must have been pretty dern scary!

I got those money-suckers to go up on a truck we had after pulling all the maintainance recipts & recipts for all the upgrades we had recently done to it.
We were able to show them we had spent more on the truck in the prior 6 months than what they claimed it was worth!!

I hope it works out in your favor and please update us all as to the outcome becuase I'm curious if you get them to change the original amount.
I'm betting you'll find an even better TT, just hope it doesn't cost you a ton of extra money. What are you thinking of replacing your EX with? We have a 2003 also and I don't know what's out there remotely close to it if we were to "upgrade"


----------



## folsom_five (Jan 10, 2008)

Lofty Dreams said:


> Greg, wow I'm terribly sorry to hear about your loss. That must have been pretty dern scary!
> 
> I got those money-suckers to go up on a truck we had after pulling all the maintainance recipts & recipts for all the upgrades we had recently done to it.
> We were able to show them we had spent more on the truck in the prior 6 months than what they claimed it was worth!!
> ...


Still working with the adjusters for both the truck and trailer. Of course I have to work with one company for the truck and another for the trailer... then that all gets rolled up to my ins company.

As for replacing the Excursion? Was thinking about finding a 2005 Ex, but I don't think I can... she was my baby and I treated her as such. I am so meticulous that I don't think I would be as happy with another one as I was with mine.

We are going to take a break for a while and "think about it". I'm not sure when I'll be ready to tow again. Maybe a Motorhome?

Thanks for everyone's replies. It was a traumatic experience and I hope nobody has to go through what I did.

Safe travels to everyone!

--Greg


----------

